# Delicate situation



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

It seems I have..........wrecked my rectum. You can go ahead and laugh after you read how it happened. I have been recovering from the flu. I've had terrible coughing fits that had already tore my rib muscles and exacerbated an umbilical hernia (yes, I'm getting surgery). Well, Saturday I had another coughing fit and....um.....er....... I had an episode of violent, highly compressed flatulence. 
I farted so hard that I damaged the aperture. I felt it immediately. The musculature around the area has swollen up, I'm thinking maybe torn muscle. Sitting is quite uncomfortable, driving forklift at work is agony. Anyone here had this (and is willing to admit it?)


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry about this for you. I am sure it is not funny but you made it sound funny for us. Thank you. Good luck on the forklift. Hope you get this rectified soon.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You might just have a fissure. They feel like your whole buttom is ripped out and feels like glass being passed when you go to the bathroom. It will heal on it's own, but takes a REALLY long time. I don't think there is any other treatment for it other than to just give it some time.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I recommend 'naners', oatmeal, lotta water, some prep H, pat it gently w/ ice, even eat lotta beans, which are easy to 'digest'.....

sorry it is so wretched being you lately, al.....
take it easy & keep well hydrated.

Hope your 'O ring' gets back to it's normal aperture size. Very soon.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine hurt just reading this. 

Best wishes on your recovery.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I would recommend a doughnut shaped pillow to sit on while your bottom heals. You can find them at a drug store. They're air filled and blessing at a time like that.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Bret said:


> Hope you get this rectified soon.


Oh, yer so bad............ LOL


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ardie/WI said:


> I would recommend a doughnut shaped pillow to sit on while your bottom heals. You can find them at a drug store. They're all filled and blessing at a time like that.


I've thought of this but the affected area is sort of off-center, I have to sit at a lean.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

Karen said:


> You might just have a fissure. They feel like your whole buttom is ripped out and feels like glass being passed when you go to the bathroom. It will heal on it's own, but takes a REALLY long time. I don't think there is any other treatment for it other than to just give it some time.


Rather good description of a fissure. Eating properly to encourage easy bowel movements and time is all I can recommend too. And it does take a long time to properly heal.

Sorry that is an additional woe! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

nostawmama said:


> Rather good description of a fissure. Eating properly to encourage easy bowel movements and time is all I can recommend too. And it does take a long time to properly heal.
> 
> Sorry that is an additional woe! Hope you feel better soon.


Yeah, I went and bought dried apricots and Clementines today. Was hoping for dried figs, but no such thing in this town.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I feel like I have to take a dump all the time and have absolutely no control over flatulence!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I feel like I have to take a dump all the time and have absolutely no control over flatulence!


Noisy little thang, aren't you!!


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

May I strongly recommend some internal type of colon cleansing program, to help both with the BMs as well as your gas problems, and then a follow up with probiotics for a healthier stomach flora and better digestion. You can search for some online to purchase or go to a health food store. I purchased one product online years ago and keep coming back to it - works like a charm; painless, effective and non-habit forming. PM me if you want the product name and the link to their website, as I'm not sure if it is ok to mention names here...

Babywipes w. aloe will help with clean up [don't flush], handheld showers with antibacterial or natural soaps can soothe and cleanse as well. Then get some A+D ointment and use it generously to help speed up healing. Use it on the outside but also insert some into the rectum for healing and soothing inside. Cleanliness is really important with this, as you don't want fecal matter getting into the rip and cause an infection in addition to your injury.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I wonder if you have prolapsed yourself a bit.
Make sure that you talk to your doctor if it doesn't get any better soon.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

chickenista said:


> I wonder if you have prolapsed yourself a bit.
> Make sure that you talk to your doctor if it doesn't get any better soon.


yes i would see a dr.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

tinknal, I know first hand the agony you are experiencing. I doubt anything can be worse than rectal pain. I would recommend first thing is go to the drug store and buy an Oral Saline Laxative (Fleets or house brand) and drink that down tonight. It is nasty stuff to drink but you need to get cleaned out and I do believe that will help the bowel pressure you are feeling. Next I would call my doctor and ask him/her to recommend a Proctologist. I was found to have internal hemmroids and had to have surgery. Without the surgery I would never been relieved of the pain. I sure do wish you well and am so sorry that anyone has to suffer this horrible pain.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

pattycake said:


> tinknal, I know first hand the agony you are experiencing. I doubt anything can be worse than rectal pain. I would recommend first thing is go to the drug store and buy an Oral Saline Laxative (Fleets or house brand) and drink that down tonight. It is nasty stuff to drink but you need to get cleaned out and I do believe that will help the bowel pressure you are feeling. Next I would call my doctor and ask him/her to recommend a Proctologist. I was found to have internal hemmroids and had to have surgery. Without the surgery I would never been relieved of the pain. I sure do wish you well and am so sorry that anyone has to suffer this horrible pain.


The pain really isn't rectal, it is in the surrounding muscle. I would like to clean everything out though. My weekend starts in the morning, and beer has a similar effect on me.........


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Good luck to you buddy.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My Pop was having problems last year. Prep-H has some moist wipes that are just wipes damp with Witch Hazel, I highly recommend them. I would try to wipe as little as possible, while knowing that cleanliness is of upmost importance. I would recommend you learn to rinse with warm water. I find it very easy to do by pouring warm water from a cup from behind while seated and leaning forward, or some use some type of squirt bottle. After rinsing well, blot dry. Hope you feel better.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Also, you can buy witch hazel and make your own wipes. Witch hazel is wonderful stuff.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Did it bleed at all? If you have a fissure, then it would have at least spotted some.
I would think hemorrhoid first. You would have some swelling from the vein being stuck out and sore. Prep H would be your best friend. I would also be using some stool softeners.
You might want to get a hand held mirror and do a "fried green tomatoes" thing to check it out, or have a good friend look to let you know what it looks like.
Here are some links to hemorrhoid issues. To see a prolapse, which I doubt you have, but to see one just type in rectal prolapse on the search engine, or rectal fissure.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?num=10&hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1024&bih=663&q=hemorrhoids&oq=hem&gs_l=img.1.0.0l10.2325.5734.0.8811.5.4.1.0.0.0.116.441.0j4.4.0...0.0...1ac.1.DmVRSiPvk6w[/ame]

If you look, and think it looks like a rectal prolapse, then a trip to the ER would be a good idea.
Get well soon.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Now might be a good time to schedule an apt with the butt doctor for an exam and colonoscopy. It's a great preventitive measure, and might as well kill 2 birds with one stone, so to speak.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> Did it bleed at all? If you have a fissure, then it would have at least spotted some.
> I would think hemorrhoid first. You would have some swelling from the vein being stuck out and sore. Prep H would be your best friend. I would also be using some stool softeners.
> You might want to get a hand held mirror and do a "fried green tomatoes" thing to check it out, or have a good friend look to let you know what it looks like.
> Here are some links to hemorrhoid issues. To see a prolapse, which I doubt you have, but to see one just type in rectal prolapse on the search engine, or rectal fissure.
> ...


No, I don't believe it is either a fissure or hemiroids. No bleeding, and had my wife take a pic. As I said, the swelling is in the muscle.

Ya know, last year I had a cyst (boil) down there, right next to the little purse where I keep the family treasure. I'm starting to think I'm under some sort of Jobian crotch curse.................


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, a picture would help. Worth a 1000 words and all that.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I had a fissure once and it was hell. I went to 2 md's and both said it was a hemmorid. I finally ended up in St Louis to a woman specialist and she had a specail made table you set on and she puts a light into your rectum with a camera. Hurts like no other hurt, you have had. She said it was a fissure. Prescribed some antibotics and some specially made suppositories and it didn't take long for it to heal. The suppositories were such a relief. I know of the drug store in St louis that makes them and a drug store in Poplar Bluff. You have to have a prescription for them. I have also had an abycess. When it finally erupted it was right next to my rectum and the abycess tore a large place and I ended up in the hospital. That time I had no idea what was wrong with me, I just knew I couldn't set down without hurting, it kept getting worse and all I could do was stand up and lay on my stomach. I went like that for 2 weeks and my spouse said you are going to a dr. After a NP and a surgeon I ended up in the hospital. It took over 4 months for that to heal. I had no idea so much could go wrong with that area. It is extremely painful. I suggest you see a MD right away. A protologist would be even better if you can get into one.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Went to ER today. Doc thinks it is an infection, oh, and they told me I'm diabetic. Happy day................


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, tinknal.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

If antibotics does not show some relief in a couple days, I would go back to the dr.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

tinknal said:


> Went to ER today. Doc thinks it is an infection, oh, and they told me I'm diabetic. Happy day................


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

tinknal said:


> Went to ER today. Doc thinks it is an infection, oh, and they told me I'm diabetic. Happy day................


ya do know...that the diabetic thang can be reversed *many moose-smooches*. it ain't easy and it's all about baby-steps and DO NOT beat YOU up when you slip. those little steps make a big difference. sending you many moose-hugs about the diabetic thang cause i know you can do this:nanner:


----------

